# Тазовая боль, онемение лица. Помогите, пожалуйста!



## mrscatherine (17 Апр 2016)

Добрый день.
помогите пожалуйста ,я в отчаянии.
Болею 5 месяцев.
Все началось с колющей боли( как занозы) в районе клитора или уретры.
Болела поясница и низ живота. Потом добавилась "дергающая" боль, будто ноет внутри вена или что то продолговатое и пульсирует. Боль возникает внезапно в течении дня,длится пару минут а потом проходит. Боль бывает сидя, стоя и лежа. В основном утром и вечером.
За 5 месяцев сданы бак посевы мочи,всевозможные гинекологические анализы,все чисто.
Последние пару недель симптомы ухудшились. Началась стреляющая боль во влагалище, ощущение чего то инородного в стенке влагалища,будто ножом режут.

И ко всему, нагревается правая ступня. похоже на периодический прилив жара к ней.

Сходила в неврологу, врач отправил на ЭНМГ и МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела.
Заключение МРТ : Денегеративное-дистрофичские изменения в поясн-крестцовом отделе.
Дорзальная-медиальная грыжа диска L4/L5 и L5/S1 размером 05, см,распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверствиях с обеих сторон,деформирующая дуральный мешок.
Периневральные кисты на уровне S2
по МРТ малого таза- варикозное расширение вен
принимала финлепсин ,от него боли усиделись кажется даже
Сирдалуд
Все без толку


а неделю назад начало неметь лицо. Онемение щеки, около глаза,подбородка.
Болит скула около глаза, иногда больно лежать на подушке. 
 Головные боли в висках.
Какие обследование сделать в случае онемения лица?
и что можно сделать с тазовой болью?
врач в поликлинике не сказал никакого конкретного диагноза..

врачи разводят руками. 
Помогите

так же выкладываю анализ крови


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2016)

*mrscatherine*, Катя, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (18 Апр 2016)

Так как форум по позвоночнику, то стараемся понять, есть ли проблемы с его стороны и могут ли они вызвать подобные проявления.. Поэтому желательно выложить сюда снимки. Также рассказать на фоне чего появились симптомы, были ли раньше проблемы с поясницей,  внизу живота и т.д... 
Также и рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .. какая щека и скула немеет.. Приходится ли сидеть (за компьютером,  за столом)..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2016)

А врач на осмотре давил Вам на крестец, особенно на симфиз?
Больно?


----------



## mrscatherine (18 Апр 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Так как форум по позвоночнику, то стараемся понять, есть ли проблемы с его стороны и могут ли они вызвать подобные проявления.. Поэтому желательно выложить сюда снимки. Также рассказать на фоне чего появились симптомы, были ли раньше проблемы с поясницей,  внизу живота и т.д...
> Также и рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .. какая щека и скула немеет.. Приходится ли сидеть (за компьютером,  за столом)..


до этого болела спина частенько, бывали дни когда даже разогнуться не могла. но это быстро проходило,длилось буквально пару дней.

боль возникла внезапно, я просто сидела на работе и почувствовала колющую боль "там".
в первые дни болезни поясница и низ живота болели. потом прошли, а остальные симптомы остались.
щека и скула немеет в основном левая. но бывает ощущение "заморозки" и слева. за столом сижу часто,но не более 7 часов в день.
я бы хотела обследоваться,но с чго начать не знаю- мрт готовного мозга? или мрт сосудов мозга? или какую то определенную его часть? иногда кажется что вообще суставы слева и справа болят. 

сейчас попробую выложить результаты мрт



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А врач на осмотре давил Вам на крестец, особенно на симфиз?
> Больно?


на крестец мне не давили. была у 2 х неврологов, обследовали только конечности с помощью такой колющей штуки на чувствительность.

               

еще МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2016)

Симфиз, спереди.


----------



## mrscatherine (18 Апр 2016)

Также прикрепляю МРТ малого таза

             

продолжение

            



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Симфиз, спереди.


не очень поняла ..я выложила не все снимки?)

вот еще крестцовый отдел


----------



## AIR (18 Апр 2016)

> я бы хотела обследоваться,но с чго начать не знаю- мрт готовного мозга? или мрт сосудов мозга? или какую то определенную его часть? иногда кажется что вообще суставы слева и справа болят.


Писал:


AIR написал(а):


> Также и рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .


Снимки таза мелкие, на планшете ничего не видно...
Судя по жалобам и снимкам поясницы, я бы при осмотре обратил внимание обязательно на верхне поясничный отдел (L1-L3, больше квадратные), пояснично-подвздошные мышцы (и верх и низ)...

И не забывать про уровень  L3-S1 ,  по снимкам на этом уровне укорочение подвздошно-реберных мышц. Кроме того асимметричное напряжение мышечных пучков от позвонков к подвздошной костям и пряснично-подвздошных связок..


----------



## Mangust (18 Апр 2016)

*mrscatherine*, скажите, а Вы сдавали анализы на вирусы? Герпес и другие?


----------



## mrscatherine (18 Апр 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> *mrscatherine*, скажите, а Вы сдавали анализы на вирусы? Герпес и другие?


сдавала анализ крови. он прикреплен в 1 м сообщении.
у меня периодически  бывает "простуда" на губах.


----------



## Mangust (18 Апр 2016)

*mrscatherine*, а Вы куда нибудь обращались именно к таким специалистам? Вирусологам?

*mrscatherine*, Вы писали про дергающую боль в животе, скажите где именно она у Вас?



mrscatherine написал(а):


> сдавала анализ крови. он прикреплен в 1 м сообщении.
> у меня периодически  бывает "простуда" на губах.


Простуда это не то, она у меня тоже постоянно, там есть вирусы пострашнее, которые поражают иммунитет и нервные окончания.


----------



## mrscatherine (18 Апр 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> *mrscatherine*, Вы писали про дергающую боль в животе, скажите где именно она у Вас?


не в животе,а в раоне половых органов.
мне сложно описать эту боль. 
Кажется что внутри какая то нитка (что то продолговатое) и ее иногда тянет, дергает. это рядом с уретрой,чуть выше.



Mangust написал(а):


> *mrscatherine*, а Вы куда нибудь обращались именно к таким специалистам? Вирусологам?


нет,к вирусолагам не обращалась. пока что лечусь в основном в полклинике. т.к. денег на врачей просто нет..


----------



## Mangust (18 Апр 2016)

*mrscatherine*, это у меня тоже присутствует


----------



## линуксоид (19 Апр 2016)

Вставлю своих 5 копеек 
1)Господа ,анализ крови все смотрелии выше ?Мне кажется ,или там действительно цифра 91,5% гликированый гемоглобин общий?Только мне это показалось странным?
2)Маngust понятно Ваше желание скинуть всю клинику на вирусную полинейропатию ,но в свете гликированного гемоглобина ,сидящие тут неврологи не могут обьяснить подобное за счет диабетической полинейропатии?
3) Пересдать глюкозу крови (+ профиль за неделю) ,гликорованый гемоглобин ,липидограмму ,IgM общий + желательно инсулин  крови.Согласитесь тогда четко все встанет на свои места .Неврологам слово имхо...


----------



## Mangust (19 Апр 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вставлю своих 5 копеек
> 1)Господа ,анализ крови все смотрелии выше ?Мне кажется ,или там действительно цифра 91,5% гликированый гемоглобин общий?Только мне это показалось странным?
> 2)Маngust понятно Ваше желание скинуть всю клинику на вирусную полинейропатию ,но в свете гликированного гемоглобина ,сидящие тут неврологи не могут обьяснить подобное за счет диабетической полинейропатии?
> 3) Пересдать глюкозу крови (+ профиль за неделю) ,гликорованый гемоглобин ,липидограмму ,IgM общий + желательно инсулин  крови.Согласитесь тогда четко все встанет на свои места .Неврологам слово имхо...


У меня гликированный гемоглобин 5,1 , что это значит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вставлю своих 5 копеек
> 1)Господа ,анализ крови все смотрелии выше ?Мне кажется ,или там действительно цифра 91,5% гликированый гемоглобин общий?Только мне это показалось странным?
> 2)Маngust понятно Ваше желание скинуть всю клинику на вирусную полинейропатию ,но в свете гликированного гемоглобина ,сидящие тут неврологи не могут обьяснить подобное за счет диабетической полинейропатии?
> 3) Пересдать глюкозу крови (+ профиль за неделю) ,гликорованый гемоглобин ,липидограмму ,IgM общий + желательно инсулин  крови.Согласитесь тогда четко все встанет на свои места .Неврологам слово имхо...


Фракция HbA1C -5,5
91.5% не может быть - это где-то 150 Ммоль/л глюкозы в крови


----------



## линуксоид (19 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Фракция HbA1C -5,5
> 91.5% не может быть - это где-то 150 Ммоль/л глюкозы в крови


так за что и речь ,пусть пересдаст ,в 9,15%  поверю ,но все равно это диабет и нужны профиля....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> так за что и речь ,пусть пересдаст ,в 9,15%  поверю ,но все равно это диабет и нужны профиля....


Это точно, 9.15 возможно. Надо пересдать


----------



## линуксоид (19 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это точно, 9.15 возможно. Надо пересдать


при наличии 9,15  можно говорить о тяжелых осложнениях сах.диабета (тип не знаю ,больную в глаза не видел).Как думаете ,доктор ?



Mangust написал(а):


> Если Вам не сложно, посмотрите пожалуйста выше  мои анализы


Да Бога ради ,скидывайте ,собственно ради этого и сидим тут))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> при наличии 9,15  можно говорить о тяжелых осложнениях сах.диабета (тип не знаю ,больную в глаза не видел).Как думаете ,доктор ?


Думаю ошибка.


----------



## линуксоид (19 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Думаю ошибка.


посмотрим,пусть пересдаст


----------



## mrscatherine (21 Апр 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> посмотрим,пусть пересдаст


у мамы диабет . врач сказала,раз гликированный в норме, можете не беспокоиться
в анализе действительно 91 % указан.
у меня рост 170- вес 56, мне 26 лет.


----------



## mrscatherine (21 Апр 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> посмотрим,пусть пересдаст


спасибо вам большое. пересдам в ближ. дни.

и еще вопрос. Если рассматривать тему герпеса или др. инфекции, как ее проверить? какие анализы сдать? 
хочу за 1 анализ проверить все вместе..(и диабет и инфекцию). для меня сдать кровь из вены это пытка)


----------

